# BD Novice 34?



## NicoleS_007 (10 May 2011)

Can anyone tell me whats in the Novice 34 test? Or link me a test please? Trying to decide weather to enter or not as I was told there was a Medium trot?! And well we havent established that yet, but we do have 4 weeks to get some kind of medium trot if its needed. We'll be starting with the Prelim 18 which looks pretty simple but it will be Annies first show so who knows what will happen lol

Thank you


----------



## star (10 May 2011)

there is medium trot in all Novices - they have to be harder than Prelim somehow!  the higher the number the harder they are so 34 is one of the more difficult ones and quite a lot crammed into the short arena - not one i'd choose for a first show.


----------



## CambridgeParamour (10 May 2011)

w/t/c, medium trot,medium canter, half 10m circles, 20m circles in trot allowing horse to stretch.


----------



## buntybaby (10 May 2011)

N.34 
trot work has 20m circles w/trot both reins, half 10m circles then back to track  both reins, show some medium trot strides across diagonal both reins, 20m circle trot stretch at the end on the right rein.

canter work has medium canter on long side straight after transition up to canter (H&C canter, C&F show some m/canter), figure of eight in canter changing leg through trot over x, m/canter then another figure of eight.

Every thing comes up pretty quick although i've ridden this test quite a few times and imo it does run fairly smoothly.
Do agree with star though its probably not the ideal first test!!
Good luck though!!


----------



## NicoleS_007 (10 May 2011)

Thanks  I think it possibly sounds easier than what it is lol Theres SJI every weekend at our yard so we have lots of opportunities to get her used to the atmosphere so she should be well preped  I have faith in her, shes a very level headed 4yr ... or maybe im to trusting


----------

